# How many guppies in a 3 gallon?



## Zippy

Hello guppy lovers. I know nothing about guppies and I am helping the neighbor girl set up a 3 gallon tank. (Bless her heart, she bought it with her own money after her Betta fish died). The tank will be cycled soon and she wants to know if a 3 gallon tank can fit 3 male guppies.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## NursePlaty

*Sounds good to me. Guppies dont eat a lot and are skinny and small so maybe she can even push 4, 5, or 6.*


----------



## susankat

Actually I wouldn't put more than a couple. A 3 gal tank wouldn't be stable enough to add very many. Why not make a shrimp tank or get another betta?


----------

